# co2 reactor vs diffuser



## Mides (Sep 15, 2013)

They do accomplish the same thing but in different ways and people use the two terms interchangeably. The reactor uses the water pressure to get co2 absorbed into the water, while a diffusor will make small bubbles which are absorbed into the water.

My favourite is the inline diffusor you put on your canister filter.


----------



## eaking (Sep 10, 2013)

well for the time being i have to stick with my HOB But with that said im fairly lightly planted but i do like the idea of inline less clutter in the tank.:smile: what brand do you use or recommend so when i do just in to it ill have an idea?


----------



## theericafish (Apr 27, 2012)

Reactor=water flows through the co2 inside a tube connected to your filter and the co2 diffuses into the water evenly and then is sprayed into your tank. It has the advantage of no bubbles in your tank but can be a little noisy. This method should provide the least wasted co2 but depending on tank(co2 tank & aquarium) size your co2 will last for quite a while anyways.

Diffuser, there are many kinds but most common are ceramic diffusers. You can get different quality diffusers, I recommend ada or do aqua but others will work just also(sometimes you get a broken one off ebay). The problem with a regular diffuser is you may not get the proper flow of water in your tank and a lot of the co2 will be wasted as it floats to the surface and escapes.

I'm currently using an up aqua inline co2 diffuser(in line atomizer type diffuser). They do provide a fine mist of co2 that will come out of the output of your canister filter, its very effective but does require a pressurized co2 system capable of at least 30-40psi to function properly.

In a lightly planted tank it may not be worth it to get a pressurized system(unless you plan on planting more).

Additionally its important if you do get a pressurized co2 system that you have the proper lighting and fertilizers to keep your tank in balance.


----------



## Mides (Sep 15, 2013)

I use the Up Aqua inline co2 diffusor as well. They come in three different sizes depending on the diameter of you filter hose. They are very quiet and do have a fine mist.

The problem with the fine mist is that it will be everywhere in your tank while the co2 is being pumped into the tank, but I don't think the mist is that distracting.


----------



## jeepguy (Jul 24, 2013)

eaking said:


> well for the time being i have to stick with my HOB But with that said im fairly lightly planted but i do like the idea of inline less clutter in the tank.:smile: what brand do you use or recommend so when i do just in to it ill have an idea?


You could also buy a cheap power head and run your co2 into the intake. Presto, the impeller chops the larger bubbles up and shoots the small co2 bubbles around your tank longer so they can dissolve. It's what I just did and I am very happy.


----------



## Samisdad (Mar 8, 2021)

I have used a diffuser with a power head for some time now but I think these atomizer units may be better....thoughts?


----------



## Aaronious (Oct 20, 2020)

Samisdad said:


> I have used a diffuser with a power head for some time now but I think these atomizer units may be better....thoughts?


atomizer or reactors will be better. they are designed to dissolve the CO2 gas more thoroughly than a diffuser, as that only has as much time as it is in the water column to disolve.

Still I would recommend a decent one, I haven't made the switch yet cause I don't feel I need to. I don't like that many bubbles so I run them to the point I like which is no bubble build up on the surface. This is far below the amounts for the 1.0 ph drop or anything else. But there is enough that I only have to adjust plant location or trim to allow proper lighting for plants to grow. If I even care if they do, which right now I do.

One day I foresee wanting one as my tank is still growing up. But in a few months my plants should be full and I may need more CO2 and because of my preference with the bubbles may decide to get a reactor. Until then my large diffuser from CO2Art is keeping my plants happy when it comes to CO2.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

They all work fine, really depends on preference. I've used in-tank ceramic diffusers on 4-5 footers without issue. ADA only uses diffusers. I personally like in-tank because it's a visual check.


----------



## Samisdad (Mar 8, 2021)

I've decided to continue to run a diffuser as the atomizer needs 40 psi to run properly.....I use 24oz paintball tanks so this is not possible for me....my power head seems to push the tiny bubbles around pretty well and plants are growing so I'm happy!! I was asking simply because I bought a cheap diffuser and needed either a new one or an atomizer.....the atomizer looks like it works better but as mentioned not possible with requirements....new and much better diffuser ordered...fingers crossed!! Lol!


----------

